# Wood panel accents



## warmby (Nov 19, 2007)

*Bump*

Come on guys. I just need some opinions on color. Help a guy out!


----------



## warmby (Nov 19, 2007)

*Holy Cow*

This forum really, really, sucks.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

how old are you, 5?


----------



## warmby (Nov 19, 2007)

*Not sure I understand*

Are you asking about my age because assuming that a post on a forum will draw comments is juvenile? Because I used the word suck, and that offends your delicate sensibilities? Why exactly? I posted a very simple request, weeks ago; not a single response. That, for a forum, is the definition of "sucks." Don't be offended, just try to stop sucking.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

according to the dates, it's only been 6 days. i've waited weeks for a reply on the legal forums!
however, i'd go with a black or very dark granite to cover the cherry. or just refinish the cherry.....
and i agree with the wife... man, that tile sucks! (oops, did i say sucks?)

DM


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

He's living in a time warp, that must "suck" :whistling2:


----------

